# Ranger's First Agility Class!!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, I can see how this can be addicting!! I'm already saving up money for the next session of classes!

I was sooo worried about Ranger's first class. Ranger gets really distracted around other dogs and then tends to zero in on the wrong thing. Like at our therapy dog test, where he started to intently stare at a little pouffy dog like he wanted to eat it. Not to mention, Ranger will let out high pitched yelps when other dogs get to run and he has to sit still and be calm. Add that to the fact that it'd be my MOM taking him, not me since my ankle is still bad, and I was prepared for the worst case scenario.

Instead, Ranger was amazing!! He behaved himself really well even at the start of class, besides a little pulling on the leash, and by the end of class he was heeling nicely and doing his automatic sits (both things he's always forgotten how to do when in the presence of other dogs). I was complimented by another lady sitting in the visitor's section by how "calm and well behaved" my young retriever was!! I deemed the class a success just by how settled Ranger was and the improvement in his focus by the end of the hour!

In addition to that, though, Ranger did really well on the introductions to some obstacles. The dogs went over a low A-frame, through tunnels, through wing standards, onto the tables, and through little poles. Ranger hesitated when first introduced to the tunnel, but then figured it out and charged through. After, that he was pulling the handler to get to the tunnel and was speeding out the other side! 

The most amazing part was that Ranger ignored the two little dogs! Little fluffy dogs are his nemesis but he didn't even pay attention to them. He was much too intent on my mom and on doing all the fun activities. Even when the little maltese was bouncing up and down and got a little close to him (the maltese's owner apparently didn't understand the instruction to keep the dogs away from each other), Ranger ignored him. 

Probably the best part though, was how HAPPY Ranger was! Ranger's not a tail wagger normally, but I don't think his tail stopped wagging ONCE in the hour class! He was wagging it while walking, wagging it when he was sitting, and wagging it when he was in his down on the table! He had so much fun (as did my mom)! 

I really liked the instructor for explaining "why" we do things the way we're doing them and all the dogs seem nice in the class, too. There's the aforementioned maltese, a little bichon X, a blue heeler, a terrier of some sort, a border collie, Ranger's friend Blue (who never once stopped looking for Ranger; he even stopped on top of the A-frame to get a better chance of looking for him), a goofy labradoodle, and a HUGE blue-point pitbull named Tank. The pittie seems like a really nice dog and whenever the class stopped walking, he'd lie down on his back and roll around grunting. 

Needless to say, we ALL had so much fun and can't wait for our next class! Ranger got home and zoomied around the backyard for a bit then came inside and crashed in the sun. I'm so happy with him! I never thought he'd behave as well as he did!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

YAY!! It sounds like Ranger's first day of agility was a roaring success!! He should get an extra special treat tonight!  Got any steaks!? 

Will you be able to take pics in his class? It'd be cool to see him doing his obstacles!  

Candace


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Ranger (and you) enjoyed your first agility class. I'm actually surprised to hear how many of the obstacles they introduced you to on the first day!!!! My guys haven`t yet been introduced to the A frame or weave poles (although we have some so they are familiar with them). It was only during the last class that they were able to walk the plank (and turn around on same). We also did multiple jumps in our last class.

Our instructor seems to be focusing on more of the ``moves`` required in agility (ie. forward crosses; rear crosses; send outs, etc.). Having said that, I`m sure my guys would much rather do just the obstacles!!!!

I noticed with my guys that they are much more comfortable now being around all of the other dogs and were much better behaved last week.....well, Austin still tried to socialize a bit!!

I also find it to be addictive.....I will keep putting my guys in as long as they are showing some interest and progress. I am hoping that next year we can enter an agility competition!!!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Go Ranger 
Seems like a doggy-playground with the opportunity to please is his kind of place! 
Have fun !!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Wow, I can see how this can be addicting!! I'm already saving up money for the next session of classes!


We WARNED you!!!

Have fun!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm definitely going to take pics next class or have my mom take some. I didn't bring my camera this week since I didn't think we'd be doing too many obstacles or anything that fun. I wish I had!

Laurie - I was surprised the dogs got introducted to so many obstacles today, too! We were given little exercises to work on at home to prep the dogs for following hand signals for next week so maybe we'll do more of that stuff in the next class. The instructor said most of the dogs seemed to be close to the same level obedience wise and all were pretty calm. Thank god! I know if there'd been a crazy one in class that Ranger wouldn't have behaved as well; he'd have let the crazy dog's energy get him going. 

I was surprised Ranger's the only retriever in the class...and one of the biggest dogs, too. I think Blue or the labradoodle wins for tallest, the pitbull for widest (he's built like a tank so his name is very appropriate), and Ranger's right up there. The rest are all under knee height or tinier. I think the most amazing part was one of the owners did the whole class in 3'' heels! SKINNY heels, too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Ranger! Sounds like a great way to have fun with your boy.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job Ranger! arty:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I was surprised Ranger's the only retriever in the class...and one of the biggest dogs, too. I think Blue or the labradoodle wins for tallest, the pitbull for widest (he's built like a tank so his name is very appropriate), and Ranger's right up there. The rest are all under knee height or tinier. I think the most amazing part was one of the owners did the whole class in 3'' heels! SKINNY heels, too!


In our class, there are 3 Goldens (2 of which are mine); 3 toy or miniature poodles and a border collie. Lincoln is the biggest dog in our class...and definitely the most energetic!!

Heels....seriously!!! Oh good lord........


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah the heels were crazy. What was even crazier was the fact that she was keeping up and able to do everything! It was jaw-dropping. Coming from the gal who apparently can't even walk in flip flops without hurting herself...I couldn't imagine doing an agility class in heels! 

I love seeing all the different breeds, too. The next class was coming in when we were leaving and there was a gorgeous weimaraner. He was just stunning!

I can't wait for the next class. I'm so excited. I want to sign Ranger up for a bunch more classes at this place!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Ranger! Very impressed that he was calm with all the other dogs running around. Roxy has had problems coping with loose dogs in our agility classes.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

jimla said:


> Way to go Ranger! Very impressed that he was calm with all the other dogs running around. Roxy has had problems coping with loose dogs in our agility classes.


Thanks!! That's what was so surprising! Ranger's always been super distracted and gets obnoxious when there's a ton of dogs (let alone excited, quickly moving dogs) around him and I was anticipating the worst. I never thought he'd be so good! One of the reasons I entered him in agility was so he'd learn to focus and behave with other dogs around so this is great. His last experience with a bunch of other dogs around him had him pulling like a train and barking like a fool, so I was pleasanty surprised!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so glad you had a good experience in class. Agility is a lot of fun, it does require focus and listening to handlers but they get to run and have a great time too. 

Tunnels can be a bit overwhelming the first time, but then they become....."THE VORTEX" and you can't keep your dog out of them. 

Look forward to more stories.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so glad you are enjoying it! Agility can be the most fun!!!! We started not too long ago and really love it too. It is such a great way to bond with your dog.


----------

